# Un nouveau MacUser



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2008)

Lu sur zone-numerique.com



> Barack Obama croque dans la Pomme
> Barack Obama ne se contente pas d'être le premier président noir de la plus grande puissance mondiale, il est aussi le premier président des États-Unis à être un Mac User.
> S'il s'est équipé d'un MacBook Pro pendant toute la durée de sa campagne...
> 
> ...



La Maison Blanche a switché .


----------



## benjamin (14 Novembre 2008)

En revanche, il y a de gros doutes sur l'iPhone.


----------



## pascalformac (14 Novembre 2008)

suite a une remarque 
( très bizarre d'ailleurs  ) 

on va donc parler des precedents macusers à la Maison Blanche
Al Gore 
1993-2001

avec des smileys


----------



## tirhum (14 Novembre 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> En revanche, il y a de gros doutes sur l'iPhone.


C'est grave, docteur ?!... :hosto:


----------



## benjamin (14 Novembre 2008)

Disons que cela a créé une émotion non négligeable. Heureusement qu'il avait suffisamment d'avance dans les états clés.


----------



## tirhum (14 Novembre 2008)

Ah murde... 
Je n'ai aucune chance d'être élu pour une quelconque élection, alors... :hein:


----------



## benjamin (14 Novembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Ah murde...
> Je n'ai aucune chance d'être élu pour une quelconque élection, alors... :hein:



Et crois-tu _vraiment _que ça changerait quelque chose avec un iPhone ?


----------



## tirhum (14 Novembre 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> Et crois-tu _vraiment _que ça changerait quelque chose avec un iPhone ?


Ah ben voilà !...
Tu deviens désobligeant !...


----------



## benjamin (14 Novembre 2008)

Tu as raison. Je vais m'auto-désapprouver. Puis je me ferai une "remarque" par MP, que je jugerai "très bizarre d'ailleurs".  

Moi, ce que je retiens, c'est l'autocollant Pacman à côté de la pomme, d'un goût définitivement assuré.


----------



## tirhum (14 Novembre 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> Tu as raison. Je vais m'auto-désapprouver. Puis je me ferai une "remarque" par MP, que je jugerai "très bizarre d'ailleurs".


 Poste toi un message visiteur dans ton profil, pour commencer...  



benjamin a dit:


> Moi, ce que je retiens, c'est l'autocollant Pacman à côté de la pomme, d'un goût définitivement assuré.


L'avais pas vu, tiens !...


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Novembre 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> Tu as raison. Je vais m'auto-désapprouver. Puis je me ferai une "remarque" par MP, que je jugerai "très bizarre d'ailleurs".
> 
> Moi, ce que je retiens, c'est l'autocollant Pacman à côté de la pomme, d'un goût définitivement assuré.



Signale toi à la modération aussi, parce t'es limite parfois


----------



## tirhum (14 Novembre 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> Tu as raison. Je vais m'auto-désapprouver. Puis je me ferai une "remarque" par MP, que je jugerai "très bizarre d'ailleurs".





Fab'Fab a dit:


> Signale toi à la modération aussi, parce t'es limite parfois


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Novembre 2008)

tiens, c'est donc vrai ce que disent les modos, il a une petite bip benjamin...


----------



## benjamin (14 Novembre 2008)

Et une chevelure abondante, c'est bien connu.  
Allez, tourne-toi...


----------



## Amok (14 Novembre 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> Et une chevelure abondante, c'est bien connu.
> Allez, tourne-toi...



La charte Benjamin, la charte !


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Novembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> La charte Benjamin, la charte !



il a mis un doigt dedans


----------



## jpmiss (14 Novembre 2008)

Je viens de le signaler à la modération!


----------



## Amok (14 Novembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Je viens de le signaler à la modération!



Mais c'est vrai en plus !!!!! 




> jpmiss a signalé un message.
> 
> Motif donné par l'utilisateur :





> Citation:
> Modération!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jpmiss (14 Novembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Mais c'est vrai en plus !!!!!



Bien sur! Je ne ment jamais!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Novembre 2008)

Et quand bien même Monsieur Baraque se réjouirait la rondelle avec du petit éléctro ménager de chez Tupolev®, On s'en cague un brin...


----------



## julrou 15 (14 Novembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et quand bien même Monsieur Baraque se réjouirait la rondelle avec du petit éléctro ménager de chez Tupolev®, On s'en cague un brin...



De toute façon, toi, tu n'aimes rien ni personne.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Novembre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> De toute façon, toi, tu n'aimes rien ni personne.



Je ne t'aime pas!


----------



## julrou 15 (14 Novembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je ne t'aime pas!



Le contraire m'eut étonné !...:love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Novembre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> De toute façon, toi, tu n'aimes rien ni personne.



Faux, je suis en mesure de citer une liste de choses qu'il aime (dans un corse hésitant et teinté d'un fort accent breton :rose.


----------



## Sindanárië (17 Novembre 2008)

ce sujet était drôle jusqu'a ce que intempestivement, un onglet s'est ouvert sans rien demander sur un blog d'un modo aux chemises douteuses  


Je vais le signaler à la modération


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Novembre 2008)

Si tu cliquais pas n'importe où aussi :rateau:


(et puis il est très bien mon blog...)


----------



## Sindanárië (17 Novembre 2008)

Oui :rose: une erreur de roulette qui a été cliquée par erreur au moment d'un défilement erroné... :rose:  je ne signalerai rien  




s&#305;&#592;&#633;n&#592;,&#647; &#477;&#638; '&#633;no&#638; un s&#305;&#592;&#633;n&#592;,&#647; &#477;&#638;


----------



## pascalformac (17 Novembre 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> s&#305;&#592;&#633;n&#592;,&#647; &#477;&#638; '&#633;no&#638; un s&#305;&#592;&#633;n&#592;,&#647; &#477;&#638;


 ecriture inversée et effet miroir de vinci !
impressionnant ca!
comment t'as fait?


----------



## tirhum (17 Novembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> ecriture inversée et effet miroir de vinci !
> impressionnant ca!
> comment t'as fait?


&#729;&#729;&#729;¡¿ &#592;&#596; &#477;&#623;&#623;o&#596;


----------



## Sindanárië (17 Novembre 2008)

J'ai une NDA avec une utilisatrice de ces forums, je ne peux rien dire


:casse:




[edit] et l'utilisatrice ce n'est pas tirhum, que l'on ne se méprenne pas s'il vous plaît


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2008)

&#729;&#729;&#729;&#477;l&#305;&#596;&#592;&#607; do&#633;&#647;


----------



## Sindanárië (17 Novembre 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> &#729;&#729;&#729;&#477;l&#305;&#596;&#592;&#607; do&#633;&#647;


 ... u!&#647;&#477;&#633;&#596;


----------



## NED (18 Novembre 2008)

Aux Oscars, y'en a un qui a fait le pitre aussi avec son Iphone, c'est Jon Stewart :






*video ICI*


----------



## melaure (18 Novembre 2008)

pithiviers a dit:


> Lu sur zone-numerique.com



J'ai reçu la même photo d'OWC (macsales.com). Hé oui ce sont leurs boitiers qu'il a (et que j'achète aussi  ). J'ai donc la même config que Barrack


----------



## pascalformac (18 Novembre 2008)

tiens dans la même veine
Obama ( qui est un blackberry addict , il l'avait en permanence sur lui, à la ceinture , moche) ne pourra plus utiliser son blackberry au boulot et comme tous les Presidents des US depuis que le net existe  , ne sera pas autorisé à utiliser l'email
( raisons de securité)


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Novembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> et comme tous les Presidents des US depuis que le net existe  , ne sera pas autorisé à utiliser l'email
> ( raisons de securité)



Ah ça c'est étonnant, alors que l'ensemble des administrations se mettent au mail pour éviter les frais postaux, pour la rapidité, etc. 
Et il utilise quoi, alors, le président des Etats-Unis ? Le téléphone rouge est encore en place ?  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Novembre 2008)

les pigeons voyageurs.


----------



## pascalformac (18 Novembre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ah ça c'est étonnant


ca ne m'étonne pas vraiment
Si d'un point de vue technique la sécurité d'un compte email peut etre assurée ( plus ou moins bien)   par contre c'est coté correspondance que ca peut s'averer une faiblesse
( authentification non  garantie à 100%)

par ailleurs il existe des encryptages  +clefs d'authentifications divers mais là on sort de l'utilisation email classique
 ca se rapproche de la  communication hautement sécurisée dans un cercle restreint


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Novembre 2008)

Ok ! Et donc, il utilise quoi à la place des mails ?


----------



## tirhum (18 Novembre 2008)

Les pigeons voyageurs....







=>[]


----------



## pascalformac (18 Novembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Les pigeons voyageurs...
> 
> =>[]


tu pensais balancer une bonne blague 
or il se trouve que les pigeons voyageurs sont encore utilisés dans divers armées
(dont americaines et francaises ; et oui il y a une unité equipée: le 8 e regiment de transmission en a 280 ! au mont Valerien )

A l'heure de l'ultra high tech  ca peut rendre de discrets services (  équipés de discrets bidules ou puces divers )


----------



## tirhum (18 Novembre 2008)

Nan.
Je ne faisais qu'une répétition d'un post du bellâtre...


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Novembre 2008)

De toute façon, c'est fini, ça, les pigeons ne voyagent plus, ils se contentent de piloter des drones à distance ! :rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (20 Novembre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ah ça c'est étonnant, alors que l'ensemble des administrations se mettent au mail pour éviter les frais postaux, pour la rapidité


sur le plus d'email -blackberry 

Il y a aussi une raison juridique: Presidential Records  Act

 il est sensé etre au service du pays et ce qu'il dit fait écrit est archivé et si besoin ces archives sont disponibles  pour enquête

un exemple célèbre Nixon
dont  correspondance et enregistrements ( officiels et officieux)  furent rendus publics suite au Watergate et enclencherent sa chute


----------



## benjamin (1 Décembre 2008)

En face, chez Dimitri Medvedev, ça joue aussi du MacBook.






Vignette d'un photo AFP, reprise sur Flickr (ici).


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2008)

Il vit dans un sous-marin&#8230; il doit être Russe&#8230; c'est un champion d'échecs ?


----------



## benjamin (1 Décembre 2008)

Sûrement les échecs. Ceinture noire de judo, c'est l'autre.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Décembre 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> En face, chez Dimitri Medvedev, ça joue aussi du MacBook.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





BackCat a dit:


> Il vit dans un sous-marin&#8230; il doit être Russe&#8230; c'est un champion d'échecs ?



Il y a des hublots dans les sous-marins russes ? :affraid: Pas étonnant qu'ils coulent


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2008)

Tu vois quand tu veux ? C'est même à ça qu'on peut reconnaître la nationalité du sous-marin ! 

En Belgique, c'est aux portes qu'on les reconnaît&#8230; elles sont installées pour les journées portes ouvertes&#8230; Avec le même résultat


----------



## NED (9 Décembre 2008)

Dommage on à raté Gisèle ! :rose:

*Rumeur, du glamour chez Apple

La rumeur enfle, depuis l'annonce par le top-model Gisèle elle-même, d'une séance de photos pour une ligne d'ordinateurs Mac d'Apple.
Oui, mais, l'info a disparu du site officiel de Gisèle Bundchen.
Alors? Rumeur ou réalité? Qui sait?





*


----------



## pascalformac (9 Décembre 2008)

mannequiner  ou faire une pub pour un produit ne veut pas dire l'utiliser!

un des exemples recent ,  celebre ( et qui a bien fait rire)
 un acteur de serie TV ,  macuser,  qui fait une campagne ( nulle) pour microsoft


----------



## l'écrieur (8 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


>



Benjamin, range ce jouet là où tu l'as pris. Dans mon armoire.


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Janvier 2009)

(par rapport à ton dessin) savais-tu Tirhum que les anges n'avaient pas de sexe, ils ne sont ni homme, ni femme...   juste une super force cosmique de la nature :love: (ou du surnaturel plutôt...  )


----------



## tirhum (9 Janvier 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> (par rapport à ton dessin) savais-tu Tirhum que les anges n'avaient pas de sexe, ils ne sont ni homme, ni femme...   juste une super force cosmique de la nature :love: (ou du surnaturel plutôt...  )


Mais ce n'est que benjamin, là... 
Ah !... Ça veut dire que lui non plus...


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Janvier 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> (par rapport à ton dessin) savais-tu Tirhum que les anges n'avaient pas de sexe, ils ne sont ni homme, ni femme...   juste une super force cosmique de la nature :love: (ou du surnaturel plutôt...  )



Oui, mais en même temps, ils n'ont pas non plus d'ailes avec des plumes dans le dos (ont-ils un dos, d'ailleurs ?) !


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Mais ce n'est que benjamin, là...
> Ah !... Ça veut dire que lui non plus...


j'ai bien insisté sur une super force cosmique hein, viens pas déformer ce que j'ai dit


----------



## tirhum (9 Janvier 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> j'ai bien insisté sur une super force cosmique hein, viens pas déformer ce que j'ai dit


Ooohh !...
Jamais je n'oserais...


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Janvier 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> j'ai bien insisté sur une super force cosmique hein, viens pas déformer ce que j'ai dit



Quoi !  Benjamin ne serait pas une super force cosmique ? :affraid:

Oh que je suis déçu


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Ooohh !...
> Jamais je n'oserais...


je n'en doute absolument pas un instant :love:


----------



## pascalformac (9 Janvier 2009)

tiens en passant 
Obama est en train de se battre pour  que durant son mandat de Président  il n'ait pas à suivre la consigne des Services Secrets qui lui ordonne de plus utiliser son blackberry et de pouvoir continuer à s'en servir
C'est pas gagné, pas gagné du tout


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Janvier 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> C'est pas gagné, pas gagné du tout



Ben voilà, t'as grillé ta couverture.

Maintenant, on sait que c'est toi le responsable des services secrets US qui veut empêcher le Président d'utiliser son portable comme il l'entend.


----------



## pascalformac (9 Janvier 2009)

va savoir....

--
ceci dit ca pose une question interessante sur le statut des correspondances
et notion de vie privée ( concept qui n'a pas le même sens selon les pays)

Comme Président , Obama  n'a pas de correspondances privées
( il bosse pour les citoyens et son courrier est la propriété du pays)

c'est aussi pour ca que la question se pose


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Janvier 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> va savoir....
> 
> --
> ceci dit ca pose une question interessante sur le statut des correspondances
> ...



Ben voilà, tu règles toi-même la question : Obama est Président. La notion de vie privée aux Etats-Unis semble ne pas avoir la même signification pour le Président que pour les citoyens... Il a du accepter tant d'autres règles pour devenir Président, faire un flan pour ça..


----------



## pascalformac (9 Janvier 2009)

mais c'est marrant !
il est tellement addict qu'il veut pas renoncer


----------



## l'écrieur (10 Janvier 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> va savoir....
> 
> --
> ceci dit ca pose une question interessante sur le statut des correspondances
> ...



Qu'il y ait une différence de perception des frontières publiques et privées de part et d'autre de l'Atlantique, c'est sur. Mais tout ce que fait le Président des USA n'est pas l'affaire des citoyens, et il dispose de sphères privées, comme tout individu. Sa correspondance n'échappe pas à ça. Les mémoriaux construits pour certains présidents ne contiennent d'ailleurs pas tous, loin s'en faut, leur correspondance privée.
"_I may be President of the United States, but my private life is nobody's damned business." _a dit l'un deux, Cherster Alan Arthur.

La vie privée des présidents ne devient une affaire publique que lorsqu'elle est réputée troubler les affaires publiques. Le fait que Clinton se soit fait sucer par Levinski n'intéressait les affaires publiques que pour deux raisons : il était soupçonné d'avoir abuser d'elle, et, ensuite, il était accusé d'avoir menti.
Dans un premier cas, il tombait sous le coup de la loi. Dans l'autre, il trahissait son serment.
Une des questions qui se posent pour Obama est d'ailleurs celle de la protection du caractère privé de certaines de ses correspondances.


----------



## pascalformac (10 Janvier 2009)

tout le probleme est là
Etablir la frontière entre les actes  entrant dans le cadre de la fonction  et ceux strictement de la vie privée

Chester Alan Arthur fut President à une époque  défunte où l'on aurait même pas songé à   par exemple inclure sa propre famille dans la stratégie de com
Aujourd'hui on a l'habitude , mais cela ne va pas de soi

John-John gambadant dans le bureau ovale pendant une réunion de travail c'était de la pure com !
les très jeunes filles d'Obama saluant la foule...
etc etc
( theorie du complot : John-John était un espion communisss , c'est pour le faire taire qu'un jour...  )


----------



## pascalformac (22 Janvier 2009)

en arrivant dans les lieux 

Nan mais LOL, c'est quoi tous ces vieux pc ?

détail là
(en anglais)
http://www.macworld.com/article/138377/2009/01/obama_administration_m.html


----------

